# Considering Medieval Theme...



## WitchyRN (Mar 20, 2010)

Considering Medieval Theme this year for our annual haunt.. any suggestions???


----------



## Gwen_Grimm (Jun 15, 2013)

All I can think of is a dungeon theme.


----------



## WitchyRN (Mar 20, 2010)

Yes... and elements of torture that would go with it...


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

WitchyRN said:


> Considering Medieval Theme this year for our annual haunt.. any suggestions???


As one might expect, that happens to be a favorite of mine. 

Can go for either a more historically-"accurate" or fantasy-inspired haunt. What direction are you leaning towards?

Can draw inspiration from 'The Hobbit' and 'The Lord of the Rings', as well as from 'Game of Thrones' or even (dare I say it?) Dungeons & Dragons.


----------



## yellow_moon (Apr 21, 2008)

When you say medieval I think of knights and dames and gothic castles and dragons...I think of jousting and games to prove worth and gain. For some reason I think that you have access to people who keep horses in Canada? If so a knight on horseback welcoming guests to your party and handing them things of the time period that you use at the party could be kool...we need more info about what you are working with in terms of party location, budget, time etc. And medieval people would have been all about feasts and drinking from goblets of puter...so food can be buffet style to look like a feast.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Knights, medieval princess, dragons, cherubs, gargoyles, wizard, enchanted forest, fairies, witches, werewolves, all have a place in my mind. Decorate with medieval banners with griffins, swords, shields, block walls and torch lights.


----------



## StacyN (May 26, 2013)

I tore these pages out of a magazine years ago because I loved the table setting...
You can find all kinds of silver plate at the thrift store.










View attachment 165970










Also, A Merlin's Alchemy Shop-type thing could be neat for a drink mixing/bar station.


----------



## Killamira (Oct 14, 2009)

Masquerade! Next year we are doing our haunt up medieval and having a Masquerade party for our Halloween wedding  I can post some links when I find them on related topics if wanted.


----------



## toddsdarlin (May 30, 2011)

Killamira said:


> Masquerade! Next year we are doing our haunt up medieval and having a Masquerade party for our Halloween wedding  I can post some links when I find them on related topics if wanted.


Would love to see them. We are doing medieval theme this year


----------

